# white springtail culture crashed...y?



## KyuZo (Jun 26, 2009)

my white springtail culture recently crashed.  I was wondering if any would know y?

thanks


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Jun 27, 2009)

Please offer details on your colony - temperature, humidity, substrate, etc. so that people can have some idea of what could have gone wrong.


----------



## KyuZo (Jun 27, 2009)

I had it at room temperature, very moist (near wet) coco substrate, feed them powder fish food.  

i think what killed them was the tap water, but i am open to other possibilities


----------



## ZergFront (Jul 18, 2009)

Does the lid allow for ventilation? If not, CO2 build up could be a problem. When I recieved my culture from Josh's Frogs, the lid has a sticker that says If the springtails appear dead on arrival, you need to leave the lid open for an hour for fresh oxygen. The build up of CO2 puts springtails to sleep and can eventually kill them.


----------



## KyuZo (Jul 19, 2009)

ZergFront said:


> Does the lid allow for ventilation? If not, CO2 build up could be a problem. When I recieved my culture from Josh's Frogs, the lid has a sticker that says If the springtails appear dead on arrival, you need to leave the lid open for an hour for fresh oxygen. The build up of CO2 puts springtails to sleep and can eventually kill them.


thanks, that make sense.  i think i might be it.

btw, what city are u from?


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jul 19, 2009)

Where were the springtails from?


----------



## KyuZo (Jul 19, 2009)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> Where were the springtails from?


it's the common white springtails _Folsomia candida_


----------



## bakaichi (Sep 12, 2009)

i had my crashed before, but now they are blooming.

i feed my powder chinese murshroom. and open my every 3 to 4 day to ventilate it .

i put a bit pinch of the food into the delic up on top my charchole or leca you are set.

too little food it will crash and heat above 80c will also crash too.

i wouldnt worry about mold or fungus growing in it, coz that is what they feed off of.


----------



## Redneck (Sep 15, 2009)

springtails are mites right?? little white and kinda oval like maybe?? I have some in my scorps tank never get on my scorps but are starting to get out of control!! i have changed the substrate but they come back full force and double.. and the scorp i have the the emperor scorp.. is it bad that i have alot of them his tank is ALWAYS clean i never leave anything in there afterwards.. any advice on how to make the numbers of them smaller??


----------



## Anthony Straus (Sep 15, 2009)

rednecklivin said:


> springtails are mites right?? little white and kinda oval like maybe?? I have some in my scorps tank never get on my scorps but are starting to get out of control!! i have changed the substrate but they come back full force and double.. and the scorp i have the the emperor scorp.. is it bad that i have alot of them his tank is ALWAYS clean i never leave anything in there afterwards.. any advice on how to make the numbers of them smaller??


Springtails are not mites...they will not harm your scorp.


----------

